# My Lab's version of Pinerest



## Kerryann (May 1, 2012)

My lab kept pulling her lassie move with me this morning. Normally when she tries to get me to follow her we end up at the treat jar, but this morning she took me out to see her version of Pinerest. She had everything she loved in one area 

She was so proud of her little pinerest collection and had to show it off. I found it funny. She has all of her favorite chew bones, her dreidel, her pillows, her ball, and my other dog's zuzu pet (she loves to play with it to annoy him). 





My proud girl with her collection


----------



## Yvonne G (May 1, 2012)

Aren't they funny! gotta luv 'em.


----------



## lisa127 (May 1, 2012)

That's adoreable! My dog Cocoa does the same thing. She gets me to follow her all the time and like you, we usually end up by the cabinet where the treats are....lol.


----------



## Kerryann (May 1, 2012)

lisa127 said:


> That's adoreable! My dog Cocoa does the same thing. She gets me to follow her all the time and like you, we usually end up by the cabinet where the treats are....lol.



I sometimes lock my schnauzer in a room when I leave it so sometimes she is taking me on a rescue mission. She is very good at that. Once she learned I would follow her she started the whole "timmy fell into the treat jar" routine. 
My morning routine is to lock down the house so they only have access to the main floor and lock them out of the theater room. Every morning I say get your bones, and she is smart enough to collect all of her things she will want in a day.  This morning she had to bring a couple bones down from upstairs and her dreidel was in the theater room. She was very proud of her little collection and it was so frickin cute.


----------



## lisa127 (May 1, 2012)

When my dogs were pups, I like a lot of people potty trained using treats. Cocoa is turning 11 years old this year and she still gets a treat when she comes in from going potty. Sometimes though she asks to go outside just to get a treat. I know this because I let her out and then watch her from the kitchen window. she goes out the door to the middle of the yard, makes an immediate U turn and comes right back to the door to be let in!! lol

Cocoa continously looks back at me to make sure I'm still following her. Does your dog do that?


----------



## Momof4 (May 1, 2012)

So cute!! I love labs!


----------



## Kerryann (May 1, 2012)

lisa127 said:


> When my dogs were pups, I like a lot of people potty trained using treats. Cocoa is turning 11 years old this year and she still gets a treat when she comes in from going potty. Sometimes though she asks to go outside just to get a treat. I know this because I let her out and then watch her from the kitchen window. she goes out the door to the middle of the yard, makes an immediate U turn and comes right back to the door to be let in!! lol
> 
> Cocoa continously looks back at me to make sure I'm still following her. Does your dog do that?



yah she will side step, look at me, and then keep going.


----------



## lisa127 (May 1, 2012)

They're awesome, aren't they?


----------



## Kerryann (May 1, 2012)

Yah I love my dogs


----------



## Niki (May 1, 2012)

Love it.. My dog Stella has a dreidel toy... Her favorite!


----------



## dmmj (May 1, 2012)

I think timmy's in the treat jar, quick lets go look.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 4, 2012)




----------

